

Using sugar to create blood vessel networks in synthetic tissue - Kliment
http://www.upenn.edu/pennnews/news/penn-researchers-improve-living-tissues-3d-printed-vascular-networks-made-sugar

======
Kliment
Here is a video showing the process (I found it hard to visualize what was
going on without it.) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHFlwJQIkE>

